# Expired ICD-9 and CPT codes



## lhaddad (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello, I need to find expiration dates on a few ICD-9 and CPT codes, does anyone know of a site where I can find this information?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 29, 2011)

lhaddad said:


> Hello, I need to find expiration dates on a few ICD-9 and CPT codes, does anyone know of a site where I can find this information?



This might be of use for ICD-9.  The links provide when the diagnosis code became invalid.

https://www.cms.gov/ICD9ProviderDiagnosticCodes/07_summarytables.asp


----------

